# Oh No, More Snow!!!



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I going to get fist -----by everyone in here but this is not me bi----its just me poken fun at all the snow we finally got threw this year I know North dakota and the big MN to the north of ushave not seen much up that way so they will have my chestnuts roasting, but my god could I get a couple of days to fix things around here my goodness, another 3"-6" threw sunday night, my hand crews are begaining to look like Paris Hilton skinny ugly a-- they where 280lbs ers wesport

yes yes I know look at all the payup but I hate to say it I'm ready for spring 
here comes the threats to me and my family:

I'll I got to say is down boys down , just joking


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

consider your chestnuts roasted. :yow!:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

oops really i didnt mean to drop that gas can and matches next to your garage...


----------



## mustangmike45 (Nov 17, 2005)

i am with ya littleo92. this has been one hell of a year in iowa. right now i have been out a total of 36 times this year to plow and salt and just got in from a round this morning again. we have 5'' of heavy slush right now with another 3-5'' coming today. I love all this snow as I just got to buy myself a new 08 sierra yesterday but man o man it needs to stop so i can fix stuff. already gone through 2 sets of rubbers on the blowers this year!


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

Im in, 

Im ready to say uncle. I finally got my dream season....but I didnt want it now that I am working another full time job and plowing was gonna be a sideline this year.


----------



## mustangmike45 (Nov 17, 2005)

well if you live in iowa and plow snow it's become your full time job this year! Off to bed now just got in from 16 hrs of plowing


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I maybe :crying: but it is alot of payup for all the snow we are getting, we better live it up because it may take another 6 years before we get another year like this one, weatherman here says we have had 48" now I would just like to get the average 26" a year the tv stations say we sould be getting in the years to come instead of none.


----------

